# 1922 Oliver 16 Bandsaw



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I just so happened to have an Oliver 16 direct drive band saw hop on my trailer and follow me home.

It is missing the upper wheel cover (all the mounts are there), needs tires and has a couple small holes cut in a corner of the lower cast doors.

The SN is 27892, which puts it in the 1922ish range. I believe the motor was a 3hp.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Couple more:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you must not be married...*

Or her dad is an iron worker. :blink:
You were runnin' out of space after the last one that jumped on your trailer. :yes: I'll send you a PM re this issue.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

You have way too much cool old iron in your shop. You need intervention. I happen to run the local Arn-a-haulics Anonymous chapter. I am here to help you. :yes:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnK007 said:


> You have way too much cool old iron in your shop. You need intervention. I happen to run the local Arn-a-haulics Anonymous chapter. I am here to help you. :yes:



:laughing:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Now I like that piece of equipment. Old iron, they really knew how to build back then. I would love to have amachine like it. Good luck..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Fastback said:


> Now I like that piece of equipment. Old iron, they really knew how to build back then. I would love to have amachine like it. Good luck..



Everything I have is at least 60 years old, my oldest machine is 1880's.

I just brought a 32" Crescent BS home last week and went through it and set it up, now this one shows up.:laughing:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

The nice thing about a 16-inch is it will fit in the average shop and will still be able to do some serious work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Fastback said:


> The nice thing about a 16-inch is it will fit in the average shop and will still be able to do some serious work.



This a model 16. It has 36" wheels and stands right at 8' tall.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Mine is a baby, only stands about 6 foot tall and is belt drive. Dates to 1915. Gotta love the old stuff.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I’m having the green-eyed monster !!! Whatta machine! Have you posted this to OWWM yet? Parts may be available there or people from that site can point you in the right direction. You may also want to check www.bandsawparts.com for aftermarket band saw parts of various band saw machines. Check all of them if they have what you need. 
You are one lucky man !!!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, I've got a question for both WarnerConst and DaveTTC. In the photos of your machines I notice the absence of a miter slot cast into the table and lack of fence. I know fences can be added aftermarket or even made, but it would pretty hard to add a miter gauge with no slot for it. Is there a reason these older machines don't have one? Maybe back when they were made bandsaws were not typical used to crosscut? Or it was only done freehand? I don't know. I have noticed this phenomenon on more than just your two examples as I peruse various auctions and the OWWM site, and has always been a mystery to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnK007 said:


> Ok, I've got a question for both WarnerConst and DaveTTC. In the photos of your machines I notice the absence of a miter slot cast into the table and lack of fence. I know fences can be added aftermarket or even made, but it would pretty hard to add a miter gauge with no slot for it. Is there a reason these older machines don't have one? Maybe back when they were made bandsaws were not typical used to crosscut? Or it was only done freehand? I don't know. I have noticed this phenomenon on more than just your two examples as I peruse various auctions and the OWWM site, and has always been a mystery to me.



IMO, a miter slot on a BS is useless. This one had the option of coming with a hand feed resaw fence system. Looks like it was on it at one time. It was just a plate with a roller on the left side of the blade and a stop on the right. 

I use big BS for resawing, making cuts that are not too safe to do on anything else, busting up large timbers and large curved work. 

As far as adding a fence, I will just clamp a wood fence on it that I made for another saw, I find this just as easy as using a commercial fence system and way cheaper.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JohnK007 said:


> Ok, I've got a question for both WarnerConst and DaveTTC. In the photos of your machines I notice the absence of a miter slot cast into the table and lack of fence. I know fences can be added aftermarket or even made, but it would pretty hard to add a miter gauge with no slot for it. Is there a reason these older machines don't have one? Maybe back when they were made bandsaws were not typical used to crosscut? Or it was only done freehand? I don't know. I have noticed this phenomenon on more than just your two examples as I peruse various auctions and the OWWM site, and has always been a mystery to me.


What is OWWM site, guess I may have to google it. I have not fully looked into my saw yet as to know what was available for it. I assume it must have had some kind of fence available for ripping. My guess is they were used for ripping and free hand work but am happy to stand corrected.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

The OWWM, stands for Old Wood Working Machines. 

Try, http://www.vintagemachinery.org/ or http://www.owwm.org/

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> The OWWM, stands for Old Wood Working Machines.
> 
> Try, http://www.vintagemachinery.org/ or http://www.owwm.org/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Thanks for the links.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Guys, I wasn't dissing your saws! There are times I would love to have something that size for resawing. Unfortunately for me, I don't have the floorspace or ceiling height for one. The lack of a miter slot was just something I happened to notice and the more I looked at the larger bandsaws on auction sites and elsewhere the more apparent that many, if not most, didn't have one. Perhaps after a certain size there just wasn't a need to have one for the industrial purposes that these size saws were originally built for. I was just curious if that was in fact the reason. I'm a member of OWWM but to be honest I find that group a little intimidating at times so I'm reluctant to post questions there. Which is why after seeing this thread I thought I would ask here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything has been stripped from the frame. 75% of those parts are cleaned and ready for paint.

Both tables are cleaned and I am getting ready to braze a couple small patches into the lower cast doors.


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Everything has been stripped from the frame. 75% of those parts are cleaned and ready for paint.
> 
> Both tables are cleaned and I am getting ready to braze a couple small patches into the lower cast doors.


Do you keep all of these or sell what you don't need? I can't imagine what your shop must look like. Well, I peruse OWWM when I'm bored so I guess maybe I can imagine it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Matt tennessen said:


> Do you keep all of these or sell what you don't need? I can't imagine what your shop must look like. Well, I peruse OWWM when I'm bored so I guess maybe I can imagine it.


I keep the one's I like. I have a hard time letting them go to the scrap guy, so I may buy a few more then I really need.:laughing:

I do buy to resell some machines, I like to think I run a shelter for stray machines. I like finding good homes for these old things.

I am keeping this one, until something better comes along and I am getting rid of my 32" Crescent.

When I get this BS done and powered up, and a motor for my borer, I should do another shop tour video.


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I keep the one's I like. I have a hard time letting them go to the scrap guy, so I may buy a few more then I really need.:laughing:
> 
> I do buy to resell some machines, I like to think I run a shelter for stray machines. I like finding good homes for these old things.
> 
> ...


You're a social worker for forgotten machines. Land of misfit iron. I certainly wouldn't dissuade you from making a shop video tour. Seems like it would be a museum walk-through. Very cool.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Feel free to give your strays a referral if they ever want a second opinion. My shelter aims to be improving.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I took the motor apart today and cleaned out all the old grease, crud, saw dust and the general filth. 

You have to pull one end cover off, clean and then install before pulling the other side. The stator is held between each cover with 4 bolts in each end. 

Bearings appeared to be original, both were marked 309 200%

If it is sunny tomorrow I can start working on getting the main frame ready for primer.

Sorry, no pictures. My hands were too filthy to take any.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, what a great find. Now I can see why you were the first to post on my Darra James saw thread :yes:. I can see who I'll be coming to for answers to my many questions if I end up bringing that saw home :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to finish cleaning the frame today, about 75% of all the old filler has flaked off. 

I cleaned a few more parts and was able to start murdering this thing out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, I took those right after I cleaned my brush and that paint was still kind of shiny.

For some reason, I knew right away that I wanted to paint this thing flat black, aka murder it out.:laughing:

This week I am going to try and make some small patch panels for the cut out's that are in one of the cast doors and see if I can remember how to braze. Been a long time. Thought about just getting a stick welder so I could use nickle rod and just weld the pieces in.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I think brazing is the best way to go. Stick welding may use too much heat and promote cracks while cooling. If you have access to mig you can do cast with it. No matter what just don't let it cool too quickly. Good luck


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Fastback said:


> I think brazing is the best way to go. Stick welding may use too much heat and promote cracks while cooling. If you have access to mig you can do cast with it. No matter what just don't let it cool too quickly. Good luck


I could do it any of the three ways, but I decided today that I had too much actual work to do, so I took it to my favorite welding shop.:laughing:

I figured I could spend $$ on brazing rods, driving to go get them, making a patch piece and then try to recall my brazing knowledge for years ago, or I could just pay them 75 bucks and I could keep on working.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I managed to get another pile of parts painted and stashed in the kitchen to dry. 

Lower wheel and upper wheel are done and ready for the new tires I ordered this week.

Put a few of the assembly's I had done, back together. Table has the trunnions and pedestal back on it. 

I hope to get a little more done to the doors and try to get the frame off my trailer, although this band saw does seem to like going for rides around town.

I was able to source the mesh I need for the upper wheel cover, write a code for the laser table to make the missing upper door brackets. 

I am not sure how much I can get done to this saw in the next month, I have too many jobs going on at the same time and I just said yes to a full basement trim out, that has to be done middle of next week.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

HI!
Let's just face the facts, Tool Fanatic, you, my husband and myself are addicted to old arn! We are NOT alone!
Best
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

You the man, Tool Fanatic!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Got the frame in the shop this weekend. I have been filling the frame to get it smoothed back out and replace the old filler that flaked off.

I am almost done sanding the first coat, then it looks like I will have to do a light touch up second coat, sand and then a quick once over with some spot putty. Then I think I can prime it, sometime.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Now I am really looking forward to seeing that BS all finished. Nice job.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Warner's next saw....*

Just saw this saw, thought you might want one:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Just saw this saw, thought you might want one:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Deutz-Motor-Bandsäge_1911_r.jpg


Yes please . Do u need my mailing address

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Just saw this saw, thought you might want one:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Deutz-Motor-Bandsäge_1911_r.jpg


Looks like you could lose your jewels if you stand too close to the table


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought I would dig this up and blow the dust of this thread...., now where is my shop broom...seems to be piling up pretty high here....


I wonder the status of that beloved Oliver I cherish ...........


Is it still riding around in that trailer of yours, like some farm animal.....


Even the picture in my head won't leave.............





B,.....:sneaky2:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I moved it around the shop tonight, it was in the way. 

I did finally manage to get the parts picked up that my welder repaired. 

I kind of feel like spending some time getting the frame done soon.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i saw this on my local CL, but the no cover's thing kinda scares me a bit. were these decent machines? they say its a boice crane 14"

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/3429686634.html


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

25 bucks? Go buy it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

So I have been a total slacker as far as working on this thing goes. Work is crazy busy, 3 kids and the holidays was ridiculous and the old lady is gearing up for clinical's. 

The frame took a lot of time and effort to get it looking decent again. I would say that 70% of all the old filler flaked off with my finger nail. 

Casting was rough, some spots the old filler was 3/8" thick to fill up big divot's. 

I got the door back from my welder, spent 2 days last weekend getting the doors smoothed out, primed and painted.

Just got the frame primed tonight, just have to fix a few little holes and scratches, scuff sand and then paint.


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Coming along great and it looks real smooth D.....

Look forward to seeing the completed #16..:thumbsup:



Is that casing I see abscent on that window.............

I recall someone ribbing me with the same issue.......:icon_smile:


Paybacks a bitch.....:laughing:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Bweick7 said:


> Coming along great and it looks real smooth D.....
> 
> Look forward to seeing the completed 116..:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It is a model #16......

Yeah, I did not get to that window, the other one and other door are done....never mind the ceiling...:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think most of us understand life issues. Good to see u back on it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Tomorrow I will start to do a little re-assembly work, mostly because there is too much crap in my way and I need to get some lumber milled tomorrow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*love it*

great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can I use your workshop. I have no space and nothing set up ATM.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## chnsws (Jan 6, 2013)

*wow*

nice bandsaw! my shop is in the basement with a 91" ceiling. I'll have to raise the master bedroom before you deliver it.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice old iron. And yes they really made then well back then. I am running a 1945/46 Delta 10" bandsaw and a 1953 12" Craftsman bandsaw in my shop now. I wouldn't trade them for anything. Well maybe a 16". I love old tools.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is were I am at currently, I am going to try and get almost all the parts back on it today and then move it out of the way some, clean up and then I have a kitchen and bath trim package to get going on.

I am starting to get tired, half the parts I have to lift over my head and none of them are light. The upper bearing/arbor housing has to weigh 65 pounds, then you have the upper wheel....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dang Warner!*

Farm out the trim job and keep going on the Oliver..... Hope you're gonna keep this one, it's way cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I gave it a big push today, but ran into a operator error and could not quite get all the parts back on, still need to paint one piece (was going to leave it steel, but changed my mind) just have another full days worth of work and I should be able to put a blade on it and cut some wood.

Have to find a new brush for the wheel and re work the guides some.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Farm out the trim job and keep going on the Oliver..... Hope you're gonna keep this one, it's way cool! :thumbsup:



I am going to keep it until I find a 36" Tannewitz.:laughing:

I am still looking for an old Frank Clement, I wouldn't mind having two large bandsaw's.:shifty::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

It's Alive!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's obviously direct drive*

What's the RPM of the motor? Is it also variable speed because of 3 phase? Do you need custom length blades...? You'll post some "finished" shots...right? :yes:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I love your old machines. I worked with all that old iron in my first job in a millwork shop in the 60's. Used a Yates American planer just like yours. What a beast! Good people like you will keep that old iron around for years.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ok, I don't want to miss out on this. Another great restore Warner.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> What's the RPM of the motor? Is it also variable speed because of 3 phase? Do you need custom length blades...? You'll post some "finished" shots...right? :yes:


You are so needy. :laughing:

Motor is 600 rpm. I could add a VFD if I wanted to change the speed around some. 

That rpm and wheel size gives me 5652 feet per minute. Good speed for resaw or general purpose work. 

Of course I will post some more pictures. Once I get it running, I have to work on making a copy of the original upper wheel cover to finish it off right. I can at least use it while I work on the cover. 

As far as bands, it takes one from 18' something to like 19'6". 
I have my sharpener cut and weld up custom length blades for me. A 1/2" or 3/4" band will run me in the 25.00 range.


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's Alive!!!



Hey Frankenstien.....


Yuuuu, hoooooo,..

You know the rules.......!


It's time a for a "D" video!!!!!!


Pictures talk and BS ,....well....:laughing:






B,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*heck yes. needy*



WarnerConstInc. said:


> You are so needy. :laughing:
> 
> Motor is 600 rpm. I could add a VFD if I wanted to change the speed around some.
> 
> ...


you are my hero. :yes: I live vicariously through you and your projects. Where else can you find a 36" bandsaw for $275.00 and when you get finished, it looks like a million? Thanks for all your effort here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> What's the RPM of the motor? Is it also variable speed because of 3 phase? Do you need custom length blades...? You'll post some "finished" shots...right? :yes:


Man. Home Depot has EVERYTHING ! Just stroll in and ask the guy with the bonez in his nose, stretchers in his earlobes and a purple-green weave for a blade for a '22 Oliver. They should have several to choose from. :boat:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> you are my hero. :yes: I live vicariously through you and your projects. Where else can you find a 32" bandsaw for $400.00 and when you get finished, it looks like a million? Thanks for all your effort here! :thumbsup:


Thanks Bill. I just like big old machinery. Almost all my machines would have went to the scrap yard if I didn't buy them. Then they get a little love, I use them for a while and if I get tired of them, I find them another good home. 

This one is a 36" machine and only set me back 275 bucks :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Last set of pictures until I start working on the upper cover.

Just a few little things to do, I am going to go pick up a band tomorrow and get the tires crowned.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

If anyone playing along at home, here is a link to the original sales literature that shows what the saw looks like and all the specs on it. 

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/609/1590.pdf

I will be getting a quick video shot tonight of it too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, couple things. 

1. My beard is looking good.
2. Sorry about the crotch shot.
3. I did not put forth a lot of effort, but you should get the jest of it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqg4zg9wSr4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool. That table-tilt mechanism seems remarkably smooth. So how long does it take for that blade to stop moving when you shut it down?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a beast. I'd need a ladder to change the blade. Love how you shut it down and it keeps on going. Looks great.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

The table tilt is smooth as butter and pretty much effortless. I can't tilt it past 30 right now, I have a small issue with the lower guide. 

It goes for about 5 minutes or so after I hit the stop button.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

It goes for about 5 minutes or so after I hit the stop button.[/QUOTE]

One I used in a shop in the 60's had a cast iron lower wheel, solid except for a few holes. It would coast for at least 20 minutes. It had a foot brake that didn't work very well. I think it might have been a Tannewitz.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I gave it a big push today, but ran into a operator error and could not quite get all the parts back on, still need to paint one piece (was going to leave it steel, but changed my mind) just have another full days worth of work and I should be able to put a blade on it and cut some wood.
> 
> Have to find a new brush for the wheel and re work the guides some.



That's really huge and that's a very impressive process. Nice job!


----------

